# GT #72: Phoenix Turnover Machine (47-24) @ Philadelphia 76ers (37-35) - 3/28



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Philadelphia 76ers (37-35) vs Phoenix Turnover Machine (47-24) 
* 

*When: Friday, 7EST/5MT/4PST
TV: Local or by Illegal method* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Sixers Projected Starters:* 







































*[PG] Andre Miller [SG] Willie Green [SF] Andre Iguodala [PF] Reggie Evans [C] Samuel Dalembert * 



** ........... **










*Suns have been placed on WAKE THE **** UP! *​


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah the suns need to rebound from that terrible last game. I think philly is going to give us some trouble though, they are young, athletic, and will cause some problems for us.

PS cant be callin stevie butterfingers..he only had one TO the last game lol. Its raja, barbosa, hill, diaw that are killing us right now. I hope all four of them are gone next year if we don't win it all.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Phoenix Turnover Machine. LOL!

In Detroit, the refs beat us. In Boston, I'd like to think we just had a bad night. But our backs are against the wall now. This is a team we need to and should be able to beat. Otherwise, we might as well forget about cracking the top 4. 

Anyway, let's see how it goes. I still have a lot of confidence in our guys.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns will come to play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Aylwin said:


> *Phoenix Turnover Machine. LOL!*
> 
> In Detroit, the refs beat us. In Boston, I'd like to think we just had a bad night. But our backs are against the wall now. This is a team we need to and should be able to beat. Otherwise, we might as well forget about cracking the top 4.
> 
> Anyway, let's see how it goes. I still have a lot of confidence in our guys.


lol yeah, it was all Meir's idea. He suggested it last week. Thought it was fitting after the Boston game.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Kekai said:


> Yeah the suns need to rebound from that terrible last game. I think philly is going to give us some trouble though, they are young, athletic, and will cause some problems for us.
> 
> PS cant be callin stevie butterfingers..he only had one TO the last game lol. Its raja, barbosa, hill, diaw that are killing us right now. I hope all four of them are gone next year if we don't win it all.


It was our first away game in a long time against one of the best teams in the league who we've beaten badly many times before. There were a ton of reasons to think we'd play badly in that game and generally be out of our element. Its a team thing. I don't see it as much of a reflection on any individual.

Barbosa has had big problems against good teams though, mentally he is weak.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The whole game relies on the 3pt line. If it's on the Suns are unstoppable, if not, then the Suns are a good team but not elite. 

Oh yea, they need to catch the ball and anyone over 6'9 is NOT allowed to take their man off the dribble!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The whole game relies on the 3pt line. If it's on the Suns are unstoppable, if not, then the Suns are a good team but not elite.
> 
> Oh yea, they need to catch the ball and anyone over 6'9 is NOT allowed to take their man off the dribble!


Amare does a fairly good job of taking other bigs off the dribble. Wouldn't want to take that out of his game, that's his entire face-up game from 15 feet in. Which... is... his... most effective isolation play.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Amare does a fairly good job of taking other bigs off the dribble. Wouldn't want to take that out of his game, that's his entire face-up game from 15 feet in. Which... is... his... most effective isolation play.


No, he isn't good at taking his man off the dribble. He shoots it or cuts down the lane, not go one-on-one and break his man down!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> No, he isn't good at taking his man off the dribble. He shoots it or cuts down the lane, not go one-on-one and break his man down!


Just because he makes a quick power move doesn't mean he doesn't dribble while he's doing it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol yeah, it was all Meir's idea. He suggested it last week. Thought it was fitting after the Boston game.


Lol, I was wondering to myself during that exquisite 3rd quarter performance if you were going to do it for the next game, haha ^_^

The Suns better come out blazing and take care of the ball against this team, or else they'll be in for quite a long night >_>


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Amare does a fairly good job of taking other bigs off the dribble.


Diaw has some good moves too. But I've given up on him. I don't know what his problem is. What a complete waste of talent. He must be the only guy in the NBA who'll beat his defender, go up for a relatively easy layup but at the last second decide to kick it out to a team mate for a contested jump shot instead.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> It was our first away game in a long time against one of the best teams in the league who we've beaten badly many times before. There were a ton of reasons to think we'd play badly in that game and generally be out of our element. Its a team thing. I don't see it as much of a reflection on any individual.
> 
> Barbosa has had big problems against good teams though, mentally he is weak.


Yeah, i was just a bit pissed off and venting. Haha. But man, we better win this game tomorrow, lakers lose we gotta capitalize and win, I hope Kobe gets another T which puts him out a game. heh heh


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm not expecting a win. Philly is a very good team as of late.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Jammin said:


> I'm not expecting a win. Philly is a very good team as of late.


For that reason I expect the Suns to get up for this game, and for Philly to be a bit overconfident at home. Suns should win by 7-12.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Anyone know when diaw's contract will be up? get this load out of PHX. we don't need any more turnovers.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, we needed to win and we did. We came out strong and stayed in front the whole way. Only problem is, we're still a turnover machine.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, I totally forgot the game was today lol. I was watching NCAA's and then a friend came over, and was surprised to see the score when I found out it was on. 604 was right about this one. I might just watch an archive of this game later.

Surprised this thread isn't longer after a win like this. Meir and Seuss, are nowhere to be found. Especially, Meir, what a slacker.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a tournament of my own, alright!? Anyways, this is the ****ing Sixers that we're playing against. I could get more excited watching Rosie O'Donnel strip, before I would get excited for this game.

Nice stats from Shaq daddy. Is Steve Nash still leading the league in assists? He hasn't had a big assist night in a while.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> I have a tournament of my own, alright!? Anyways, this is the ****ing Sixers that we're playing against. I could get more excited watching Rosie O'Donnel strip, before I would get excited for this game.
> 
> Nice stats from Shaq daddy. Is Steve Nash still leading the league in assists? He hasn't had a big assist night in a while.


lol, I thought your team lost in your tourney haha j/k. Didn't know it was still going on. 

Sixers also have been hot though, winning 7 of 8, beating Detroit, SA and Boston before tonight. I bet you would get excited watching her strip though. 

Paul passed him up by .2 last I saw


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Good win against a hot team. I had the Philly broadcast on League Pass and when they switched color guys and had EJ on, I thought he made a really good point as to why we did better this game as compared to last time when they beat us.

He basically said that the coaching staff was trying to emphasize to our perimeter guys that they just can't give up open jump shots any more with Shaq in the lane on D. We contested every one of Iggy's J's and you could tell he was having a tough time. A couple of times he penetrated and just threw up a wild shot when Shaq came out to contest him. It's a double edged sword though, because both Shaq and Amare are really foul prone.. so if you funnel guys into them they're probably going to have foul trouble - but still.. the philosophy is right: no easy buckets.

We got killed on the offensive glass tonight again, and we didn't even go to the zone, which is really frustrating. Philly is the best offensive rebounding team in the league though, so it's not all that surprising, but still.. we need Amare to do better on the defensive glass. We can't expect to win games with any kind of consistency when the other team is getting up 10-20 more shots than us every single night.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Jammin said:


> I'm not expecting a win. Philly is a very good team as of late.


Lets leave the predictions to psychic extraordinaires, such as Diss and I ^_^



Dissonance19 said:


> Man, I totally forgot the game was today lol. I was watching NCAA's and then a friend came over, and was surprised to see the score when I found out it was on. 604 was right about this one. I might just watch an archive of this game later.
> 
> Surprised this thread isn't longer after a win like this. *Meir and Seuss, are nowhere to be found. Especially, Meir, what a slacker.*


Well real life has a way of slowing us down at times. That and we were counting on our "bench" forum posters to step up for once, buuuut they didn't, lol ^_^


----------

